# Managing Rooster Spurs



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Managing Rooster Spurs



> It is no secret that roosters have spurs. Some of us are rather well acquainted with those spurs, having been greeted with them a time or two. While I personally have managed to dodge them successfully, I have seen firsthand others who were not so lucky. A spur wound can be quite nasty and may bleed profusely. It is also highly likely to be at risk of infection due to the location of a rooster's spur; since spurs are low to the ground, they are exposed to ground-level bacteria and may have...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

Lots of good information. Thanks


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

You are very welcome.


----------



## OlyChickenGuy (Sep 22, 2012)

I personally use dog nail clippers, and am looking at upgrading to bolt cutters. When I'm staying on top of keeping my boys trimmed, I like to use a heavy-duty metal file for "detailing".


----------



## chixellie (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, you really should not recommend removing the outer casing of the spur at the base. The "baby spur" as you call it, does NOT have a sharp point. It is not hard at all, the point will bleed and it is soft and pliable. It is vulnerable to damage and infection. The hacksaw is tricky because the vibration of it will often wiggle the spur loose at the base and remove it that way.I agree with the person who uses dog nail trimmers, I prefer the type with the scissors-style handles. People note.......usually when you trim them as short as they are in that photo, they WILL bleed. If the spurs are beige in color, you can sometimes see the "quick", or blood supply, and know not to cut there. This article REALLY needs info on what to do about bleeding should a person make a mistake. I recommend the quick-stop powder, but this often needs multiple applications and a towel pressed against the end so pressure combined with powder will eventually stop the bleeding. This can take 10-15 minutes and seem a bit scary.You can NOT use a towel for pressure on the "baby spur", as it is soft and you will further damage it. Only multiple applications of powder are recommended for the inner spur once the protective outer hard casing is gone. And yes, it is sensitive.


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback. It is noted in the article that the inner spur is raw and tender after removal of the outer casing and Vetericyn is recommended to aid in healing. I have had wonderful luck with this product and stand by its use.


----------

